# when will the ph be high enough?



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

In my 10-gal, I have added a handful of shells (will be getting more) and a large piece of tufa rock. How long should I wait to test it and make sure it's high enough for the multis I'll be getting in a week or so?
Thanks!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

it usually takes about a week - you are putting syno multi's in a 10 gal?? You know they get up to around 6 inches dont cha?? How many are you getting??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

think she is doing shell dwelers, if not as long as their lil baby multi's shouldnt be a problem but a 6" multi  lol


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

Oh, sorry! I didn't know there were other kind sof multis... I'm so new to cichlids I actually still don't have any (except the blue rams, but they're a different kind than the shell-dwellers, right?) I am talking about the shellies. I want to get 4-5 when they come in, though it may be a couple of weeks. I just want to make sure the ph will be raised by then. So it will take a week or so for the rock to raise it? And here I was thinking I should test in the morning! LOL Such a newbie!
BTW, thanks for letting me know those others would be large in such a nice way. Most folks are just like h*ll no, you can't do that, ya moron!
So I'll wait until next week and test it then. Thanks!!


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

You can get Tanganyikan cichlid salt, that`ll get the pH just right for your multifasciatus. Raising pH with shells will take quite awhile.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree, esp. if your starting pH/hardess is low. Get some cichlid salts and tanginikan buffer.


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

but won't I have to keep adding that stuff, or will the tufa rock and shells eventually take over that job? Also, how do up the ph in the water I add when I do changes?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> it usually takes about a week - you are putting syno multi's in a 10 gal?? You know they get up to around 6 inches dont cha?? How many are you getting??


Actually not completely true. I put crushed coral in my 55g and the next morning the PH was 8.2


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

Jojo, how do you up the ph for your water changes? Do you keep a small bag of coral just to soak in it for a day until you're ready to use it?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I put about 3 cups of crushed coral in the tank.


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

For your water changes?


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

Also, if you use a bag of something like coral, will you need to use a new batch each time, or will it be useful for a long time?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I've done 3 water changes and I've had my cichlids in there for 2 months, does that awnser your questions?


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

I don't think I'm asking it right. Let me try again. The water that you pour out of your tap, into, say, a bucket, and you then add the de-chlorinator... to get the ph of the water in the bucket to match the ph of the water in your tank, do you soak a bag of coral in the bucket, or do you not worry about it? And, if you use a small pouch of coral to get the ph right in the new water, do you have to use new coral each water change, or does it last a good while?
Did I say it any better that time?? I'm sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay now I understand. I put it in the bucket add the de-chlorinator and just pour it in as is. And it lasts awhile.


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

OK thanks!


----------

